# Polish Nature Aquarium :)



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Hi,
This is actualy the first time I used stones and driftwood in one aquascape. I must say that wasn't so easy. Here are the resoults.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! I like it! How old is this tank?


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Wow! I like it! How old is this tank?


It was set up yesterday :lol:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Keep us updated with new pics as the tank progresses! Im really interested in seeing how it will develop after a few months.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's really nice. It will look even better when it grows in (especially the plants among the stones), so please give some updates when it does. 

Is that 'Philippine' java fern in the background?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Such a beautiful tank, Marcin. I sense an interview in the coming months from you.  

Carlos


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

I will keep updating as it changes, I promise.



Cavan Allen said:


> Is that 'Philippine' java fern in the background?


That's only 'narrow leaf'



tsunami said:


> Such a beautiful tank, Marcin. I sense an interview in the coming months from you.


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice tank. Rasboras are so rarely the wrong choice


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Beautiful!

Over time... don't let the plants take over the hardscape.

--Nikolay


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

you really got me. Beautiful tank. Keep us updated.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

beautiful... 
what stones did u use? did u check that they r inert?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice, lovely tank. Everything flows together, looks very natural.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Absolutely wonderfull! RedBaron, you've got a knack for hardscape.

Later.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Bob,

Marcin is from Poland... this is a very international forum.

I don't believe that there is defined "American style" as of yet. We're still not there yet, and that is OK. I will provide my two cents tomorrow in gnatster's discussion.

Carlos


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Carlos, you are so right. Notice I just deleted most of my post. I still think there is a new style that's breaking from Amano's designs. Its apparently more international then I thought.  

Sorry, RedBaron!

Later.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Marcin,

That stonework is amazing, very well done!

Best,
phil


----------



## [ Benek ] (Oct 9, 2004)

Our boy, Our boy ... . Polish aquascaping grow in power.
God Work! Greate tank!

Mateusz


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Little update. As you can see the stones have been covered by algae which IMO gives very natural impression. I had some problems with BBA but increasing CO2 level and removing manually as much algae as possible seem to be effective.
The background is generally completed and mid- and foreground need to be filed with tenellus a little bit more.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Good work there. I really like the tank. Simple but i think it looks very natural and lush.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

:shock: 

Awesome!


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,

Thats a very nice one. Keep on 

Best Regards


----------



## Tasman (Jun 7, 2004)

*Nice Job*

Hi,
WOW!!! This fish tank is amazing. I like the aquascaping a lot. Where did you get the stones from? I live an hour from Poland (Berlin/Germany). So it would be not to far from Germany to get some stuff in Poland.
I have some more questions for you. 

How big is this fish tank? What kind of lighting do you use? What kind of fertilizer do you use?
Thx!

Tasman


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Nice Job*



Tasman said:


> Where did you get the stones from? I live an hour from Poland (Berlin/Germany). So it would be not to far from Germany to get some stuff in Poland.
> I have some more questions for you.
> 
> How big is this fish tank? What kind of lighting do you use? What kind of fertilizer do you use?


I found these stones during mountain trip close to Ukrainian border. It was a long journey for me as I live on the sea side, near Gdansk (Danzig :wink: ) so I don't know if it is so attractive to you :lol: .

Tank dimensions: 80x40x45 [cm]
Lighting: 5x18W Osram Biolux tubes
I use my own DIY fertilizer based on TMG with increased amount of Fe and Mg


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Beautiful aquascape!

I wonder if the fish were smaller you might have an even more impressive feeling of size.

Great work!
Giancarlo


----------



## Tasman (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,
i know danzi, my ex-girlfriends family is from thereI hope to find some stne from there! I just redid my shrimp tank! (yours was my inspiration)

Pics are coming soon

Tasman


----------



## jaxal (Mar 23, 2004)

Hmmm, first time of you for rock and driftwood is better than my lastest tank. Smell of Zen aquatic too. I completely love it. but the hardess part is how to keep it healty with algae free.


----------



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

You should compete in the AGA 2005 with this.
Mr Amano wil like it!
Ed


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Update








I don't know why previous pictures don't work. I'll try to fix it later


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Very nice! How did you get the ripple effect on the surface of the water? Also, what kind of camera/settings are you using to photograph?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looking good, Red Baron!


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow thats awesome, nice work.


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> Very nice! How did you get the ripple effect on the surface of the water? Also, what kind of camera/settings are you using to photograph?


I used a hair dryer for ripple effect.
Camera: Olympus C4000

Pictures work again. Yeah..


----------



## KathyA (Mar 17, 2005)

Good heavens, that's lovely!

Are you going to compete with it???

Kathy


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

woa the result is awsome! Good job Redbaron


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

would you happen to have any starting aquascape pictures? I want to do an aqauscape similar to this (using java fern & drift wood). Is this narrow leaf java fern you used or regular? looks even better the more i look at it


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

Bavarian3 said:


> would you happen to have any starting aquascape pictures?


Check previous pages for more pics.


----------

